# كيفية صيانة اجهزة التكييف



## ahmedbayoumy (15 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
:85::85::85:كيفية صيانة اجهزة التكييف :85::85::85:
How to Maintain an Air Conditioner
ارجو من الله ان يعجبكم كما اعجبنى 
:63::63::63::63:
http://home.howstuffworks.com/how-to-maintain-an-air-conditioner.htm


اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عدد ما في علم الله صلاة دائمة بدوام ملك الله
إلهي أنت ذو فضل ومنّ وإني ذو خطايا فأعفُ عني 
وظني فيك يا رب جميل فحقق يا إلهي حسن ظني


----------



## رائد حمامرة (17 يوليو 2009)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عدد ما في علم الله صلاة دائمة بدوام ملك الله وصل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد عدد انعام الله وافضاله وصل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد عدد كلمات الله التامات وصل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد عدد ما تحب ان يصلى عليه

إلهي أنت ذو فضل ومنّ وإني ذو خطايا فأعفُ عني 
وظني فيك يا رب جميل فحقق يا إلهي حسن ظني


----------



## ياسر زكريا (19 يوليو 2009)

رائد حمامرة قال:


> اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عدد ما في علم الله صلاة دائمة بدوام ملك الله وصل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد عدد انعام الله وافضاله وصل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد عدد كلمات الله التامات وصل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد عدد ما تحب ان يصلى عليه
> 
> إلهي أنت ذو فضل ومنّ وإني ذو خطايا فأعفُ عني
> وظني فيك يا رب جميل فحقق يا إلهي حسن ظني


 

مشكووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (19 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الاسلام


----------



## saad saleh (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ديناصور مصر (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## call_of_duty (26 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي على الموضوع القيم والجميل


----------



## م/ مصطفى غنيم (26 مايو 2012)

مجهود رائع وفقكم الله دائما


----------



## الاسطورةA.F (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## nofal (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## سلطانة الشوق (28 مايو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*
​


----------

